# Obituary - Judith Sue Tuchman



## Cheshire Figment

JudySue died at 6:05 this morning from complications related to ovarian cancer.  She had not allowed me to post anything publicly concerning her illnesses for the last year; only a few people were aware of the actual diagnoses.

She was born September 9, 1942 as Judith Sue Blinn, in Stamford, CT.  We met in 1979 or 80, both members of Metropolitan Washington Mensa, and married October 9, 1988.

She had 25 years as a Federal employee, retiring from the US Treasury Department, where she was a microcomputer specialist and technician on December 31, 2002.  We moved to Orlando in September 2003.

Judy's eyesight was going bad, and she was scheduled for cataract surgery this past January, but due to illness it had to be cancelled.  In April the eye doctor said she was legally blind.  That is why for about the last year nobody has seen her on any boards; she couldn't read the screen.

Her original diagnoses of cancer was in Janaury, where she spent 22 days in various hospitals.  At that time she was told that with massive surgery and chemotherapy she might live two or three months.  She spent another two weeks in hospitals as a result of pnemonia in February.  At the end of June we fired the Hospice, as they were no longer needed.

In July, Judy was well enough to go with me to New York for my mother's 90th birthday party.  She started going downhill again about a month ago.

We found that we both loved Disney.  She has had many friends on the boards and met many of them in the parks.  Her last major activity was the Pin Event in September.  We also worked with some out of town friends to set up and run the First Ever Unofficial Disneyana Non-Convention within the last two weeks; Judy was able to attend a few of the functions, but had to cancel from others as she was not well enough to attend.

She was admitted to the M.D. Anderson Cancer Center in Orlando this past Wednesday, where they were trying some new chemotherapy and intraveneous nutrition.  Late last night they moved her to the ICU because of decreasing blood pressure and difficulty breathing.  

I can't say that I didn't expect it, and she did live about seven months longer than expected.  My major problem now is telling the cat she won't be home again.


----------



## LynniethePooh

My sincerest condolences at Judy Sue's passing. 

My prayers and loving thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## GotAnyPins

When we saw Judy at the figment release..(I mean Judy wasn't about to miss anything figment was she??)  I knew she didn't look well, and we have prayed that she would pick back up..

I have to say how brave she was, as weak as she was, and how hard it must have been for her, I didn't once hear her complain..I remember when the wait in the line was so long, she wouldn't let me get anyone to let you guys go first, so she could go home, she insisted on waiting like evryone else...

I know how close the two of you were, and my thoughts and prayers are w/ you...she was a special lady, and a very brave lady, and she will be missed....


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

My condolences.    

Debbie


----------



## daber

Mike,
Carol, Pin Trading Figment, and I are real sorry to read this. I just can't put into words right now how I feel. She will be missed and always remembered.


----------



## Mickey527

Mike,
  I will miss Judy.  She was one of the most thoughtful, besides yourself, this past Sept. when I came to WDW just after my diagnosis.
  Judy spent a good 1/2 hour talking to me and helping me accept my diagnosis all the while she had worse growing in her.  She was never selfish, always thinking of others.
  I wish there could have been a better outcome for her but I hope she is at peace now and without pain.
  You will have the hardest time now dealing with your lonliness but please let me know if you ever need to talk.  I will try and be there for you the way Judy was for me.          Peggie


----------



## JudithM

Mike, I am so sorry for your loss.  You & Judy Sue have always been a bright spot in my reading of these boards.

We met you & Judy Sue at White Marsh at a pin meet in 2002.   You spent a lot of time talking to us about ECVs & renting from Walker.  You improved our trips to WDW a lot.

Going back to WDW will be bittersweet, but you can do it.


----------



## shoes99

Mike, we love you and Judy and we will miss her.  We did have the privilege of spending time with both of you at the Sept Pin Event.  We send you our prayers and our love.  Judy was some tough cookie....and so brave.  
Michele & Milton


----------



## Figment2

Mike - my sincere condolences.   I am so glad I got to spend time with both of you last week.  Thank you for all the time and work you put in the Unconvention.

She will be missed...

Cyn


----------



## Parkhopper

Mike,  know that we are thinking about you in your time of loss.  Our sincerest condolences.  Judy Sue will be missed by many.

Suzi, Vince and Tony


----------



## Joanne

Mike,

We were so very sorry to hear about Judy Sue's passing.  We greatly enjoyed the times we spent with both of you at the Disneyana conventions and pin meets and will miss her.  You will both be in our prayers.

Joanne and Randy


----------



## snowgooseltd

Mike....please accept my sincerest condolences on the passing of your beloved wife. I met Judy Sue only once, at the Rose and Crown with Katheryn. She was sweet and helpful to a new trader. I'll remember her kindness.........
Charlene


----------



## Eeyore's Pal

Michael,

From me, Malcolm, and the kids -- please accept our condolences.   

Judy Sue was one of the first pintraders we ever met.  I remember sitting with her at the Rainforest Cafe in Tysons and listening in wonder about all the pins in her books.

If we have a matriarchy of pintrading, Judy will always be known as the head "mom."  

We had such a wonderful dinner with you in September; that is the memory I will preserve.   I am so sorry she lost this fight.


----------



## Dizneypins.com

I am sorry to hear this and I send my thoughts and prayers to you during this time.


----------



## ~Kathie

Mike,

I am so sorry for your loss.  I'll always remember that Disneyana Convention where we met.  Those were some great times.

Both Steve & I will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dizneyusa

Mike we had the pleasure of visiting with you both
at Winnie and Freds Anniversary pin get together.

We are soooooooo sorry for you and want to
send our sincere hugs your way and just wanted
to let you know how much our family enjoyed
visiting with you both ..............

She will be greatly missed!!!

Sending many hugs to you!!!

Dana, Michael, Justin and Brittany


----------



## bekeating

Our condolences on your loss.

    Bonnie and Shawn


----------



## lovingthemouse

Mike - my husband and I send our condolences to you on the passing of Judy Sue. We only had the pleasure of meeting you both at the CT Fall pin meet last year. My husband is an avid Figment lover and you had some neat things to give him.
We will keep you in our prayers.   Caroline


----------



## TIGGERSMOM

I am so sorry for your loss. 

Know that her memory will be part of the many lives she touched. 

I still remember my first time meeting Judi Sue, loved her hat. She was my first introduction to trading at DTD, and alot of guidance to a newbie. 

I still have the Mickey Cheerleading pin she gave me. It will always hold a special place.

Take care of yourself and the cat.


----------



## BeautyLLM

Mike,


I am so sorry to hear about Judy Sue's passing. Please accept my condolences at this difficult time.


----------



## SpaceMounatin

Uncle Mike. I miss her soooooooooooo much. I didn't think you would post this so soon. I love you, we are all here for you. I will see you on Sunday.


----------



## flyinglizard

My wife and I first met Mike and Judy in the late 80's at a Disneyana show in northern Virginia. We were selling and promoting the Baltimore Chapter, NFFC. They were trying to begin the DC/Northern Virginia Chapter.

Later they joined the Baltimore chapter and always had a lot to share at the meetings, and often offered to host get togethers at their home. We could always count on them for Disney news and "insider info" of some sort. Mike served as our chapter treasurer for several years.

We were all thrilled for them when, after completing many years in careers of government service, they decided to retire to the place they loved. Where they would be close to the "magic" that had become such an important part of their life together. My wife and I visited their new community and toured the model of the dream home they were building. It's just so sad that Judy never got to live her dream without the nightmare that took her life.

She has been in our thoughts and prayers for some time, and leaves many friends in the Baltimore/DC area that will miss her, and have nothing but pleasant memories of our time together. She was a wonderful lady.

Mike, if you ever get to read this, know that we are thinking of you, and that there are so many people that share your pain and loss. We'll always remember Judy with a smile. She really did know how to share "the magic"!

We send our love and our thoughts, and strength through this difficult time.

Don't forget to feed the cat...


----------



## mt2

I'm truly sorry for your loss.  You and Judy are in my prayers tonight.

mt2


----------



## NHMickey

Mike, Our sincerest condolences.  Sandy and I are very sad to hear this. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Brisully

Mike,

I am very sorry to hear this.  You are in my thoughts.


----------



## olbear

Mike,
Our Anniversary/pin meet was the first opportunity we had to meet you and Judy both personally. We had seen you at events and the Parks many times.

I am so glad you both came and shared that evening with us. I had wondered if Judy was ill, but never ventured to ask. You would never have known it by her spirit and enthusiasm. She was something! But you already know that.

Thank you for being such a wonderful example of commitment and unconditional love. May god Bless you at this time beyond measure!!!

You will be in our thoughts and prayers.
Lovingly,
Winnie & Fred


----------



## agnes!

Mike - Our sincere condolences.  
I am so glad that we got to see you two during our August trip.   Judy was so brave and enthusiastic and full of life, it's hard for me to believe that she is gone...
Jennifer proudly wore her "Figment for President" button (that Judy gave her) everywhere that trip & wore it again this past weekend at WDW.  She told everyone we met "Figment for President!", telling one and all that his VP running mate was Puff the Magic Dragon.  (I think that they were supposed to be write-in candidates on the Imagination Ticket...)  She'll never give that button away, & believe me, there were some who tried to get it.

Thanks for everything.  We'll keep you in our prayers.

Mary, Art & Jennifer

PS - Jennifer is still at school as I write this, Art's at work.  It'll be hard telling them, they both think the world of you two.


----------



## Figgy

Our thoughts are with you at this very hard time.  Please let us know if there is anything that we can do for you to help.  

figgy


----------



## Figdragon

Mike...what can I say that hasn't already been mentioned? I was happy to have met the two of you in person last April and feel sorry I never made any of the picnics or other events. Judy was one of the first patrons to visit Figment's Imagination on a DAILY basis and no one could beat her at Figment Trivia! She was the queen! Fans like her were the inspiration to keep the site growing...She will be missed indeed! May God bless and watch over you in this time of need.

T.J.


----------



## dreamfinder1982

My condolences on your loss, Mike!

At least she's at peace now and she's with Walt up in heaven too!

She will be missed!

Take Care

Arlen


----------



## jojo_ct

When CT held it's first Fall Foliage Pin Meet, Mike and Judy Sue took the train up to join us and I got to drive them to and from the train station.  Being from CT, Judy Sue was looking forward to seeing the beautiful fall trees but the color was late that year and I had to drive them up into the hills before I was able to find any significant amount of color change.

Every fall since then, when I see the beautiful colors on our trees I think to myself...Judy Sue would love this.  I can imagine that I will have that thought for many years to come.

God bless you Mike.  Thank you for sharing Judy Sue with all of us.  She was a beautiful person.

Cynthia


----------



## Tinkerbel129

Mike,

     We are so sorry to hear of your loss.  Walt, Dean & I are so glad that we got a chance to meet and spend time with such a wonderful lady on past trips.  She will be greatly missed, but never forgotten.  We send our thoughts, prayers and hugs to you.  

ps....and a hug for the kitty too.

Luv Ya


----------



## my laughing place

Mike,
 I am so very saddened to hear of Judy Sue's passing. My deepest condolences are with you, your family and her many many friends.  
Judy sue will be forever missed, but i know Heaven is a little brighter today with her there............
Caroline R


----------



## SueM in MN

I never met either Mike or JudySue, but feel like I know you from ther things you posted. 
Sorry to hear this very sad news.


----------



## Dom13

Mike,

I am very sorry to hear of Judy Sue's passing.  When I saw her in Sept. I had no idea had progressed things so rapidly.  That was Judy's way though, she did not want you feeling sorry for her.  

I fondly remember the lunch you, me , Milton and Michelle had in Japan during last Sept.'s Pin Event.  Now I am very glad I decided to even go to this event as I had to stretch the $$ a little to make it work.  

I now see her riding the original Journey to Imagination with Dreamfinder, and dining with Walt and many of the other Disney Legends that have passed on.  My condolences to you and the family.


----------



## MeanLaureen

Mike, I'm so sad to hear the news about JudySue   She will be greatly missed by both Matthew and I.  You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lynn CC

Mike,  I'm so sorry you lost your JudySue to such a terrible disease.  My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Pooh67_68

My condolences


----------



## raisindiskids

My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## richiebaseball

I am so sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers.

Richard


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

Mike, 
I am so very sorry for your loss and JudySue's struggle.  My sincerest condolences.


----------



## Regina

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pop Daddy

hey


----------



## Boo'sMom

So sorry for your loss


----------



## doxdogy

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Disneycrazymom

I am so sorry for your loss.  My prayers are with you.


----------



## Trish5768

I'm so sorry for your loss.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Dan Murphy

So very sorry to hear of Judy Sue's passing.    I did have the opportunity to meet her once, at a big DIS breakfast we had at Chef Mickey's back in '01.  I really enjoyed meeting her, she had so much insight and love of all things Disney, a most impressive lady.  I will always remember her pin hat, what a treasure.

God speed, Judy Sue. 

Dan


----------



## Lachesis00

I am so so sorry for your loss... My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family...


----------



## Beanie

So sorry for your loss...my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family


----------



## TeresaNJ

I very rarely frequent the Collector's Board, but read about this sad event on the Community Board.  I am so, so sorry that your DW Judy lost her battle with cancer.  My sincerest sympathy goes out to you, your family and your dear fur-child.   I wish you all the strength you may need to get through this, and hope you will be able to find some solace here among your DIS family.


----------



## Mishetta

I'm so very sorry for your loss.  Wish there were words to help in the healing process but there aren't.  Look to your Higher Power for guidance in finding peace with your loss.  Again, my sincere condolences....


----------



## SueEllen

My most sincere condolences to you Mike.   

There are many people who will remember Judy Sue, as in one way or another she touched many.

I hope you find some comfort from all of the kind words from her virtual friends.

Sue Ellen


----------



## eeyore kelly

I am so sorry for your lost, my prayers and thought are with you and your family.


----------



## huckster

My sincerest sympathy for your loss of your dear wife Judysue,
Praying for you and your family.
Tammy


----------



## Beast fan

My condolences for you and the passing of your dear wife.  May God be with you in your time of grief.

Sincerely,
Dave


----------



## catsrule

I'm so sorry about JudySue.  My condolences to you and yours.


----------



## dmslush

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Doc and Family

Our condolences and prayers are with you and your family.

May God keep her close to Him and may she find eternal peace.


----------



## KrnB

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## grinningghost

My deepest sympathy for the family.


----------



## nativetxn

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Katholyn


----------



## buggin'

My condolences 2 u in this time of loss.  May u receive many prayers & all the love from ur 'extended family' here on the DIS.  Im deeply sorry 2 hear about JudySue...she will greatly missed & never be forgotten...

Buggin'
Amber


----------



## EsmeraldaX

I am so terribly sorry for you loss.


----------



## Teejay32

Very sad news.  I too met her at Chef Mickey's in 2001, and she was very nice...I have a picture of her.  I think of her as a kind of DIS pin trading goodwill ambassador.  My sympathies to her family and friends.


----------



## dvcfamily41801

I am so sorry.  Thoughts are with you.


----------



## Kitty 34

I am so sorry to hear about Judy Sue. 


My condolences and many {{{{HUGS}}} to you, your families and her kitty cat.


----------



## PryncessChrysty

I am so sorry for your loss.  Your family is in my thoughts


----------



## Lucky4me

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rutt and Tuke

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## zurgswife

Condolances and prayers for both of you..... I'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## sgtslovak

Mike, I will never forget  my first communication with Judy. Back in 1999, I bid & won on some of Judy's Disneyana Convention pre-order auctions. Months later, Judy posted on the boards to organize a DIS group for the 2000 Disneyana Convention. Janet & I immediately signed on. Judy then called us at home & mentioned the positive feedback I had left her for the pre sales. I hadn't even realized that it was her that I had bought from. But Judy did!  Before the convention rolled around, Judy & Mike came to NYC & we met for the first time at a diner near LaGuardia Airport. I will never forget my first sight of Judy in that outlandish, wonderful straw hat filled with pins! A great friendship between the 4 of us was forged that day.
Judy was the force behind our "official" Disneyana group & now our "unofficial" Disneyana Group. She was the genesis that brought together a wonderful bunch of Disney fans, people we are happy to call our dear friends. We were so fortunate to see Judy one last time last week.
I picture Judy in heaven organizing pin events. And you know they will be run perfectly.
Judy, you will be in our hearts forever
Chris & Janet


----------



## winniedapooh

I am so sorry.....kind thoughts and prayers being sent your way.....


----------



## tiggerlover

Losing a loved one must be the most difficult experience on earth.  I am deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## Liz

I'm very, very sorry for your loss.


----------



## mickeysaver

You have my sympathies.  God bless her memory.  Maggie


----------



## browneyes

It sounds like she put up a good battle. Your family will be in my prayers. I'm sorry to hear of your loss.

~Shannon


----------



## 4greatboys

Im so sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Patrick IL.

I am so sorry for your loss, we will keep you all in our prayers.

Patrick


----------



## Winka

My deepest condolences.


----------



## TwoOldPoohs

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## toystoryduo

I am so sorry for your loss. You will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lentesta

Mike, I remember speaking with you and Judy when you were trying to start a Disney SIG in Mensa more than 10 years ago.  Her enthusiasm will be missed.  I am sorry for your loss.

Sincerely,

Len Testa


----------



## chell

Mike, I'm so sorry to see this.  Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## binny

Im so very sorry for your loss you will be in our prayers.


----------



## DebWills

Oh Mike... I am so sorry to hear about Judy!  

I have known you both for so long...and wondered why I hadn't seen much of you the last year....now I know 

When I think of Judy I will always see her in that straw hat of hers with pins on it and that will make me smile 

I can't imagine how hard this must be for you now, how difficult the last year must have been.   Sending healing thoughts your way to ease the pain.

My deepest sympathies....

Deb


----------



## Brer-Rabbit

We are very sorry to hear of your news.  

Michael & Corey


----------



## Figmentforever

Mike , I want to send along my condolences on the death of your wife Judy Sue.  You both helped me in trading and finding some Figment pins when we met at the CT pin meet a few years ago, and I really appreciated it.  Roger


----------



## Brightsy

Uncle Mike,

We've spoken several times this last week, but I wanted to add my thoughts here, too.
I've known Uncle Mike since just after I was born, and I met Judy when I was a young teenager just entering "womanhood." 
Judy immediatley became Aunt Judy to me. 
What I remember best is when I was in the hopsital after giving birth to my eldest son. Aunt Judy and Uncle Mike were the first people to meet my DS (aside from myself, my hubby and the hospital staff, of course). And Aunt Judy was the first person aside from us to hold Sammy. She looked at him and at me and told me she couldn't wait to take Sammy to Disney World. She finally got to, although we didn't make it to a park, just to a couple of the resort restaurants... our first trip to the Magic Kingdon is this coming weekend. 
I can't wait to show my sons the world that Aunt Judy loved so much. I know she'll be watching over us and will share in the (hopefully) unbridled joy of their (and mine) first time!

Much love to you, Uncle Mike... And gentle pettings for the furry one. (And a kiss on the nose for Figment.)


----------



## kazzie

I am in tears reading your news.

Your love of your wife shines through.How lovely to have had that love in a lifetime.

My love and thoughts are with you

Karen xx


----------



## KathiWithAnI

Michael,
Rick and I are so sorry to hear about Judy Sue. I knew she was not well and was therefore really happy to see her at the Sept. pin event. 
I will remember all the different times we were 'disneying' together. Like the Disneyana 2001 convention 
and all the Va/Md/DC/NC meets! Remember the 'mobile meet' when the first restaurant people were dopey and we had to move the meet! That turned out to be so fun!

I truly am sorry for your loss.
Kathi

(the pin trader formally known as Eeyore64  )


----------



## Sorcerer's Dad

Mike,
  I send my condolences for your loss.  I will always have fond memories of the patient way JudySue introduced Candy, Jonie and me to the world of Disney pins at the meets we had in Virginia and WDW.  

Chuck


----------



## Cheshire Figment

Well, I'll be meeting up with a lot of friends at the Pin Event this weekend.  It has been easy to tell from the responses the people who knew Judy and cared for her.

Mike


----------



## Cheshire Figment

Bumping this because people are still asking questions and looking for this thread


----------



## Obi-Wan Pinobi

Moving this over to the In Memoriam board.

RIP JudySue


----------

